# For Sale. Starter herd of Dexters.



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

We are selling our beloved Dexters. Life changes. 

GH Sadies Sampson Bull..Black, Horned, 7/20/2006

Has great disposition..throws it in his calves. Sammy is a confirmed condro carrier. He throws meaty calves. His mother's bag was magnificent.

Muddy Creek GDF Monica Cow..Black, Horned, 3/16/2006

Great disposition. Non condro. Best cow we've ever had. 

GH Jezebel Cow, Dun, Horned, 2/25/2008

Great momma. Shy. Is blind in one eye. Non condro.

GH Angel Cow, Black, Horned, 2/2/2007

Stocky cow. Throws nice calves. Non Condro.

Monica has a heifer at her side..may be rebred.

Angel has a bull calf at her side..may be rebred.

Jezebel is bred will calf in the next 2 months.

We are looking for a place that only has a cow or two and would be able to keep them altogether. They are the last of our Dexter herd. All but one (Monica) was born here..this is all they know and they watch over each other.

We would like $6,000 whatever tests are necessary to get them to you.

If you do not want the calves, they will be old enough to wean shortly. The bull and 3 cows would make a great starter herd for someone. They would cost $5,000.



Thanks for looking.

Our ADCA number is 3890.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

hint: can you change the name of your thread any? LoL 
What shows up on the main is: "For sale Starter Herd of..." 

...well it drew me in... LoL


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried to change it..but I don't think it did on the main Barter page. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------

